# Another Veritas winner - Mounting plates for use with Bessey Clamps on Festool MFT



## longgone

Really good clamps. I have 4 of them but haven't seen the mounting plates before your post.


----------



## jusfine

Greg, I had not seen them either - I guess I am slipping with my knowledge of what Lee Valley has in stock…

Used two of them last night when working on a chair, I forgot to mention that with the addition of the aluminum plate, it does increase the total height that can be clamped. Works like a charm!


----------



## Evilcati

Do the bases fit on the De-sta-co clamps?


----------



## jusfine

No, they do not. I have a number of De-Sta-Co clamps as well, the holes do not line up.


----------

